# The future of absoluTTe...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The vote to decide how the Club moves forward with respect to the Club magazine and membership prices is currently running on the Members Forum.

If you are a Club member then this affects you, so please visit the members forum and place your vote. Only 50 members have cast their vote so far so make sure you have your say.

Thanks.


----------

